# Accessories for DVF Barbie!!



## maggiesze1 (Dec 16, 2006)

After I ordered the Diane Von Furstenberg Barbie, I came across these cute accessories and I figured they were too cute to pass up! So, I ordered them! I just love the purse! I just wish it could be bigger so I could use it for myself! :laughing:


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 16, 2006)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen! I want one now. Good thing I collect dolls, so I have an excuse!


----------



## monniej (Dec 17, 2006)

oh my goodness! is it time to start a new collection? i still love barbie and those accessories are tdf! too cute!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 17, 2006)

wow

its so cuteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 17, 2006)

That is too cute! I love it!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG, I was a Barbie-aholic in my "younger days" haha... this is sooooooooooooooo adorable, it makes me want to start collecting too, I have nowhere to store anything though lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LVA (Dec 20, 2006)

aw , how cute!! i love everything. esp the puppy lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 20, 2006)

That is adorable! I love Barbies!


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 23, 2006)

Ahhh, sooo friggin cute!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 23, 2006)

wooooooow,,very cool


----------



## David (Dec 23, 2006)

This is too cute for words. Makes me want to start my own Barbie collection.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments everyone!

Here is my Diane Von Furstenberg Barbie wearing the sunglasses, the bag with the scarf and holding the dog...

(pics by me) (excuse the messy background)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28770&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1166921029

closeup picture

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28771&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1166921029


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 24, 2006)

barbie doesnt need that stuff, i do!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

how cute!


----------

